# [NA] H: Series 1-WA (Chief, Bluebear etc) W: WA48 Cleo!!!



## catmerchant

Hello everyone! I am currently looking for WA48 Cleo! All of my cards are in perfect condition, and I ship them sleeved, and wedged between two pieces of cardstock in a thank you card to keep them safe. I expect the same kind of treatment on your end!  

I live in Canada but i'm willing to ship to the USA. I'd like to only trade NA cards however. 

I don't mind trading:

1 normal : 1 normal 
1 normal : 1 special 
2 normals : 1 special 
1 *bold* : 1 *bold*
multiple cards : 1 *bold*

or whatever you think is fair!

(bold generally being in tier 1, 2 or 3. I use this tier guide as reference) 


*bold* - cards that are more important to me
* - special cards

*Cards I have for trade*



Spoiler: Series 1



Redd (12)*
Saharah* (13)
Tortimer* (15)
Curt (20)
Leonardo (22) x2
*Bluebear (32)* 
Bella (69)
Biff (70)
Lionel (72)
Jeremiah (76)
Goose (82)
Benjamin (84)
*Chief (86)*
Roald (98) x2





Spoiler: Series 2



Copper* (105)
Tommy* (108)
Isabelle* (113) x2
Harry (124)
Coach (126)
Egbert (136) x2
Avery (140)
Alfonso (153) x2
Gabi (156)
*Ruby (170)*
Bettina (174) x2
Pecan (180) x2
Chops (185)
Drift (189)





Spoiler: Series 3



Phyllis* (205)
Anchovy (219)
Tabby (220)
Del (223)
Ken (225) x2
Bubbles (228) 
Canberra (232)
*Deirdre (240)*
Mac (245)
Wart Jr. (247)
Diva (256)
*Daisy (258)* x2
Tammi (260) x2
Blanche (262)
Curlos (271)
*Moe (273)*
Astrid (276)
Violet (282) x2
Curly (288)
Sparro (291)
*Maple (294)*
Soleil (296)





Spoiler: Series 4



Celeste* (305)
Graham (324)
Dizzy (326) x2
Pompom (373)
Tank (374)
Barold (378)





Spoiler: WA



Hornsby (06)
Stu (16)
Tad (40)




*Cards I need:*

*Cleo (WA48)*

*I'm also looking for the amiibo festival versions of Rosie, Stitches and Goldie, as well as Sanrio stickers just for collection sake!* ​


----------



## cass.

I have Monique and Clyde for Boyd and Murphy?


----------



## catmerchant

Sure! I'll pm you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cass. said:


> I have Monique and Clyde for Boyd and Murphy?



Sure! i'll pm you


----------



## catmerchant

Just added series 4 cards!!!


----------



## Elle12

Hi!  I'm also in Canada.  I'm interested in your 139 Blaire, 143 Olivia, and 159 Zell.  I'm also interested in your 087 Bunnie, but I don't have any of your bolded wants, so I'm not sure how many non-bolded cards you'd want in exchange for her.  If you could let me know how many cards you might want for her, I'll take a look through your wants and see what kind of trade I can offer you.  

Thanks!


----------



## Tobia

Saharah For Zell?
I'm also interested in Tangy and Tia, and have a toon of series 3 for trade.
I know you're probably not interested in trading for series 3 yet but if you are let me know and we can do a bigger trade.
I'm in the USA by the way.


----------



## catmerchant

Elle12 said:


> Hi!  I'm also in Canada.  I'm interested in your 139 Blaire, 143 Olivia, and 159 Zell.  I'm also interested in your 087 Bunnie, but I don't have any of your bolded wants, so I'm not sure how many non-bolded cards you'd want in exchange for her.  If you could let me know how many cards you might want for her, I'll take a look through your wants and see what kind of trade I can offer you.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd be fine with 2-3 cards for her if you're comfortable with that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tobia said:


> Saharah For Zell?
> I'm also interested in Tangy and Tia, and have a toon of series 3 for trade.
> I know you're probably not interested in trading for series 3 yet but if you are let me know and we can do a bigger trade.
> I'm in the USA by the way.



I don't mind trading for series 3, it's just not my priority.   As for Zell, i'm going to hold off seeing as though the person above asked first, but if you wanted to PM me about Tangy and Tia we could definitely work something out!


----------



## Elle12

Thanks for the quick reply.  Would you take my 026 Renee, 040 Gigi, 048 Sterling, and 069 Bella for your 087 Bunnie, 139 Blaire, and 159 Zell?  

Edit:  If not, could we do three of mine (your choice of which three) for 139 Blaire, 143 Olivia and 159 Zell?


----------



## catmerchant

Elle12 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  Would you take my 026 Renee, 040 Gigi, 048 Sterling, and 069 Bella for your 087 Bunnie, 139 Blaire, and 159 Zell?
> 
> Edit:  If not, could we do three of mine (your choice of which three) for 139 Blaire, 143 Olivia and 159 Zell?



I think i'm going to keep Bunnie for now, but for the other 3 could I get Gigi (40), Sterling (48) and Bella (69)? Let me know what you think!


----------



## Elle12

catmerchant said:


> I think i'm going to keep Bunnie for now, but for the other 3 could I get Gigi (40), Sterling (48) and Bella (69)? Let me know what you think!



That works for me.  So we'll do my Gigi (040), Sterling (048) and Bella (069) for your Blaire (139), Olivia (143), and Zell (159).

I'm in bed now, so I'll PM you with a photo and address first thing in the AM.  Have a great night!


----------



## MayorRebecca

Hey! I'm interested in Genji. Would you be interested in trading for Deena (054), Phil (57), & Bella (069)? Just let me know!


----------



## catmerchant

MayorRebecca said:


> Hey! I'm interested in Genji. Would you be interested in trading for Deena (054), Phil (57), & Bella (069)? Just let me know!



Somebody else offered Bella, but I'd be fine with trading him for Deena and Phil!


----------



## cutiebunny49

Hi! So I have a possible trade for Diana and/or Bluebear, that if it goes through I'd like to trade for Lolly ^^ I was wondering if that would be alright?


----------



## intropella

Bluebear for Lolly?

If you play HHD, bluebear is loaded up with DLCs


----------



## catmerchant

cutiebunny49 said:


> Hi! So I have a possible trade for Diana and/or Bluebear, that if it goes through I'd like to trade for Lolly ^^ I was wondering if that would be alright?



Hi there!! I've already accepted the trade offer bellow for Lolly, but i'm always getting new cards from series 4 so if I get another one I'll definitely PM you!  I've got more series 4 coming today in the mail most likely!


----------



## MayorRebecca

Sounds good! I'll send you a PM


----------



## catmerchant

Bump!! Now looking for the remainder WA cards I need!


----------



## catmerchant

bump! Still looking :~)


----------



## maplecheek

Admiral and Buzz for Ursala and Dobie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I live in US)


----------



## cass.

Molly for Maddie?


----------



## shannenenen

Hi there! I have 002 Tom Nook, 023 Cheri, 036 Alli, and 059 Nate! Would you be willing to trade for 001 Isabelle, 015 Tortimer, and 082 Goose? Let me know! Also, I'm in the US but I can ship to Canada, just a heads up.


----------



## catmerchant

shannenenen said:


> Hi there! I have 002 Tom Nook, 023 Cheri, 036 Alli, and 059 Nate! Would you be willing to trade for 001 Isabelle, 015 Tortimer, and 082 Goose? Let me know! Also, I'm in the US but I can ship to Canada, just a heads up.



Yeah definitely! Sounds good to me  I'll pm you in a little while

- - - Post Merge - - -



cass. said:


> Molly for Maddie?



Sure thing! I'll pm you in a bit


----------



## catmerchant

bump!


----------



## ams

Hey there! I have Plucky, would you trade for Ellie? I'm in Canada too


----------



## ProfessorMiku

Bunnie is one of the last 2 cards I need for series 1. I would trade any of my cards for her! You can check my thread in my signature and tell me what you'd like for her!


----------



## catmerchant

added some series 1!


----------



## Elle12

Hi again!  I see you added Punchy to your available cards.  I have Ruby coming in the mail (she should get here this week).  As long as you don't mind waiting for Ruby to arrive (want to make sure she's in good condition), would you be interested in trading again?  Let me know!


----------



## catmerchant

Elle12 said:


> Hi again!  I see you added Punchy to your available cards.  I have Ruby coming in the mail (she should get here this week).  As long as you don't mind waiting for Ruby to arrive (want to make sure she's in good condition), would you be interested in trading again?  Let me know!



Yes, absolutely! I'd love to trade Punchy for Ruby  I'll put him on hold for you


----------



## Elle12

catmerchant said:


> Yes, absolutely! I'd love to trade Punchy for Ruby  I'll put him on hold for you



Great!  I'll let you know as soon as Ruby arrives.


----------



## catmerchant

I only need 1 more WA card!! Added more series 1 cards!


----------



## catmerchant

bump!


----------



## Dolphishy

Hey, I have Kapp'n 005, Saharah 13, and Cleo WA48.

I'd be interested in Pudge 064, Cole 096, Tammi 260, Mallary 321, and WA43 Olive.

Also in Canada, let me know via PM! You can also check my trading thread (linked in my sig) if you want to see other series cards I have.


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap

I am also in Canada. I have Tutu, Cleo and Freya and I was hoping for Tommy and Pascal?


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone

Hi! 

I really, *REALLY* need Chief and I have a dozen options for you! I'll pm my offer right away 

I am also in Canada! I'd love to trade with you, I've been looking for Chief forever ^-^  I hope we can work something out! Xo


----------



## Elle12

Ruby arrived in today's mail and she looks great.  As soon as I get myself organized, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## catmerchant

PMing both of you back!! ^


----------



## catmerchant

23 cards left to go in series 1!


----------



## ProfessorMiku

I just sent out our current trade, but I can also trade 011 Harriett for 189 Drift!


----------



## catmerchant

ProfessorMiku said:


> I just sent out our current trade, but I can also trade 011 Harriett for 189 Drift!



Hey! I actually just traded Drift on a different forum board. Sorry about that! (Also, I sent your cards out today as well!)


----------



## catmerchant

gonna be hopefully picking up more cards tomorrow!


----------



## catmerchant

Just added new cards and also now looking for series 4!


----------



## meows

Hey! 
I have Resetti (006), Al (025), T-Bone (062), Timmy (212), Melba (341), Sally (371). 

I'd like to trade them for your Hopkins (WA02), Boots (WA34), Monique (58), Midge (065), Pancetti (085), Felicity (119), Paula (224) and Peggy (362). It's 1:1 regular and 2:1 specials. I think that's how it goes... How does that sound? I'm also in Canada, so domestic shipping only weeee!


----------



## catmerchant

meows said:


> Hey!
> I have Resetti (006), Al (025), T-Bone (062), Timmy (212), Melba (341), Sally (371).
> 
> I'd like to trade them for your Hopkins (WA02), Boots (WA34), Monique (58), Midge (065), Pancetti (085), Felicity (119), Paula (224) and Peggy (362). It's 1:1 regular and 2:1 specials. I think that's how it goes... How does that sound? I'm also in Canada, so domestic shipping only weeee!



PM'd you!


----------



## Ruru

Hello! Id love to trade you some cards for Sylvana (10), I have Al (25), Eugene (80), and Cyrano (94)!


----------



## catmerchant

bump!


----------



## catmerchant

bump! So close to completing series 1!!


----------



## catmerchant

bump! Getting more cards this week


----------



## catmerchant

added some series 3 and will be buying more cards tomorrow!!


----------



## catmerchant

bump! Added lots more series 3  Plus Kabuki, Moe and Deirdre!!


----------



## catmerchant

bump!


----------



## catmerchant

Down to only needing 5 more series 1 cards!!


----------



## catmerchant

bump! added Diana!!


----------



## cutiebunny49

Hi! I just ordered a Shep card that I'd love to trade for Diana if that's okay! Thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have Francine!


----------



## catmerchant

bump! Looking for series 4 now  I still need a lot from series 2 and some from 3 but i'm trying to complete my priority series' first as I can't get 4 here!


----------



## catmerchant

got lucky today with my card haul, just added a few rare series 3 cards!!


----------



## catmerchant

bump!!


----------



## catmerchant

bump!!!


----------



## Moonfish

116 Chip, 133 Savannah, 145 Carmen, 178 Hugh, 183 Camofrog, 227 Rodeo, 261 Tucker, 297 Apollo, 388 Maelle

For

029 Rasher, 040 Gigi, 042 Marcie, 065 Midge, 069 Bella, 070 Biff, 076 Jeremiah, 084 Benjamin, 098 Roald, 180 Pecan?

I know it would be a big trade.


----------



## ririsoup

my: 221,263,292,355,384,342 for your: 41 quilson, 184 anicotti, 210 cyrus, 223 del, 270 rooney


----------



## catmerchant

ririsoup said:


> my: 221,263,292,355,384,342 for your: 41 quilson, 184 anicotti, 210 cyrus, 223 del, 270 rooney



I already have Baabara (292) but I can trade those cards for the other 5 you offered.  PM me!


----------



## catmerchant

added some series 2!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

PM'd you!


----------



## opalskiies

I know this is a long shot, but I have 230 Velma, 162 Mathilda, and 280 Victoria. Would you trade for Julian? I live in the USA btw.
it's 100% ok if no i just thought it'd ask!!! ;w;


----------



## catmerchant

opalskiies said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I have 230 Velma, 162 Mathilda, and 280 Victoria. Would you trade for Julian? I live in the USA btw.
> it's 100% ok if no i just thought it'd ask!!! ;w;



Oh no worries!! I already had someone offer Victoria and Velma on another forum board!! Sorry about that, and good luck!


----------



## catmerchant

bump!


----------



## aliendeallstar

Any chance you would sell Diana and send it to Brazil? She's one of the 2 I need to complete series 1...


----------



## verb1999

Hello!  If by chance you would be interested, I would offer you 

Your:  245 Mac and 294 Maple

for

My:  171 Benedict and 193 Keaton.

If so, drop me a PM.  Thank you!  :]


----------



## catmerchant

bump! Back again to find the last 3 cards i need


----------



## catmerchant

bump!! I just need Cleo now!!!


----------

